
Leadership tips from ancient Rome - mazsa
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2016/03/leadership-tips-from-ancient-rome/
======
MichalSikora
Wow, who expect that a modern business leaders can learn from the Rome Empire.
This quote: "They were just incredibly good at co-opting people and ideas”
also remind me other multicultural army - Austro-Hungarian Empire Army befor
the I World War. The Rome Army united everybody: Rome citizens and also a
other folks (e.g. Lacjum peoples). This was also Austro-Hungarian Empire
strategy - amalgamate everybody around one common idea. Great example of huge,
team leadership (how "infect" others team members).

